# windows



## Cam60 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a nice old house that i love but i want to replace the windows
Now i saw a commerical about windos that you can fold down to wash inside without going outside to do it but i have not seen the commerical lately so i am hoping someone here can tell me the name of those windows i think it starts with a P


----------



## hogan (Sep 16, 2005)

Prella's I think that is the name


----------



## Bill (Oct 11, 2005)

There are many manufactures (probably over a hundred) that can meet that need.  One is Pella.  A trip to a good building supplier is a first step.


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 13, 2005)

Pella is good, so is Anderson -


----------



## sherwin (Jun 3, 2010)

Pella and Anderson make reasonably good windows, but be prepared for a
high price.  I checked them and other window companies and found them
all very expensive.  Some installers are prejudiced against dealing with 
stores like Menards and Home Depot.  I found a good deal at Menards with
their brand Crestline, made in Wisconsin.  The trick here is to find a good
installer, as a bad one can screw up the best of windows.  Crestline makes
a nice fiberglass/wood window that is reasonably priced.  Fiberglass is a
much stronger material than vinyl and doesn't need metal covering for
outside protection.  Other companies were charging a premium for their
fiberglass windows.

                                 Sherwin


----------



## handyguys (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah, like was said. Hundreds of companies make a tilt in double hung window. Decide what style of window and what materials you want it made of first, then shop for a company, and installer, who handles that brand.

If its a 'nice old house' its my opinion that you do not want to put on vinyl windows. Ideally you want to match the style of the house yet gain energy efficiency.

When I went through this on an 1800s cottage re-hab I knew I wanted casement, I wanted wood on the inside. I didnt care if it was true divided lites, simulated divided lites were fine for me. I didn't need low-e and pre-finished whie on the outside was perfect for my application. I also had some size requirements (small). Once I had all my criteria in mind I could go out and see what windows met my needs. Among those that did I shopped for the best price, availability and reputation. I was installing them myself so I didn't need to worry about installers. I ended up with Pella brand. They were the cheapest for what I wanted and needed.

Here is a link to Pella Double Hung
Window Materials and Styles with Pella | Pella.com

Other brands
Anderson
Hurd
Milgard
Marvin

If you have any sashes in your old house that need new glass you may want to check this out
Episode #7 &#8211; Broken Glass


----------



## Iduhboss (Jun 11, 2010)

does anyone know the difference between argon gas filled vacuum sealed vinyl windows and a vacuum sealed window with the gas?  Which is best?


----------



## sherwin (Jun 11, 2010)

Here is an excerpt from a web site about argon filled windows:

An improvement that can be made to the thermal performance of insulating glazing units is to reduce the conductance of the air space between the layers. Originally, the space was filled with air or flushed with dry nitrogen just prior to sealing. In a sealed glass insulating unit, air currents between the two panes of glazing carry heat to the top of the unit and settle into cold pools at the bottom. Filling the space with a less conductive, more viscous, or slow-moving gas minimizes the convection currents within the space, conduction through the gas is reduced, and the overall transfer of heat between the inside and outside is reduced. 


Makes sense to me that there is a definite advantage to using Argon
as a gas filler between the panes of glass.

                               Sherwin


----------

